# Aluminum SS frame with horizontal dropouts?



## amd (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone know of a company that makes these?

Looking for a used SS frame that is lighter than steel, and has a reliable slider system. Seems like paragon and horizontal drops are the best options. 

Is salsa the only paragon maker? Any help on the alu horiz drop quest?

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Agwan (Feb 16, 2011)

Thats funny, as many premium butted steel frames tend to be lighter than comparable Aluminum models.

I think Niner has had one or two models that meet your needs


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Bianchi SOK has horizontal drop-outs. Not sure if they still make 'em but they show up in the classifieds on occasion.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

You can get a new Gravity G29 with horizontal drop outs for $149...nothing special but fits your request.

BikeIsland.com - Bicycle Parts, Accessories and Clothing at Affordable Prices with Free Shipping

Here's a review of the complete

Review: Gravity G29 singlespeed | Dirt Rag Magazine


----------



## OneBadWagon (Mar 29, 2007)

On-One Scandal is the only one that I can think of at the moment.


----------



## amd (Oct 14, 2011)

Is that right? I assumed steel would always be heavier but smoother. So what light steel frames are out there?


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

If you're down for a 650b, Soma's first version of their B-side frame has horizontal drop-outs. The new version has sliders. I've got the first one and dig it.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

Misfit Dissent is aluminum with sliders.


----------



## wjphillips (Oct 13, 2008)

I have an 09 Binachi Sok. I paid $199 on eBay about 6 months ago. It uses easton ultralight tubing. Very light AL frame and it has track style dropouts.


----------



## Jon8500 (Aug 31, 2009)

The only other brand I've seen is Endorfin bikes they have 2 versions.

Though they are in the UK.


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

Nashbar 29er SS..."Lightweight aluminum frame won't hold you back on the climbs". Overall, I wouldn't necessarily call it lightweight, but still a good bike for the price nonetheless.


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Nov 21, 2011)

My Nashbar 29er is a lot of fun!


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

If weight is your main concern, I'd broaden your search to steel as well. Steel frames at comparable prices are going to be pretty close weight wise. Rather than frame, focus on wheels. That's where weight will actually make a difference. 

Also, you're talking about track ends, not horizontal dropouts. I don't know of any modern mountain bikes with horiz. drops. Not trying to be nit-picky, but getting the terms right will give you more street cred.


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

phsycle said:


> IAlso, you're talking about track ends, not horizontal dropouts. I don't know of any modern mountain bikes with horiz. drops. Not trying to be nit-picky, but getting the terms right will give you more street cred.


hmm...I always thought track ends were the same as horizontal dropouts. When the OP referred to "Paragon", aren't those called "sliding" dropouts? Also, there are plenty of modern MTBs with horizontal dropouts, such as Jabberwocky and Inbred.

Oh, and the Niner SIR 9 is an example of a steel bike on the lighter side. However, it has an EBB, so that might disqualify it from the OPs list. My old Jabber was pretty light too.

Track end / Horizontal drop out









Paragon sliders









Jabber horizontal dropout


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Read Singlespeed Bicycle Conversions

Again, just nit-picky, but incorrect nonetheless. Pictures you posted are track ends, not "dropouts".


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

Swobo has the Folsom as a frame set. I've never seen one but the pic look good.

Folsom | Shop.Swobo


----------



## Drevil (Dec 31, 2003)

goldenaustin said:


> hmm...I always thought track ends were the same as horizontal dropouts. When the OP referred to "Paragon", aren't those called "sliding" dropouts?


Paragon is a brand, aka Paragon Machine Works. They made horizontal dropouts/track ends long before the sliding dropouts:










More Paragon dropout goodness, and their pivoting and sliding dropouts.


----------



## goldenaustin (May 30, 2011)

Excellent, thanks for the clarifications!


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

OP, your post is sort of confusing in regards to dropouts. 

Do you want horizontal dropouts, aka track ends?

Or do you want sliding dropouts, like the ones made by Paragon? (also made by other companies)


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

sliders are to disks as track ends are to Vs.


----------



## jackspade (Jul 23, 2010)

Mostly DJ frame is horizontal DO.

Mine is sliding DO - the frame model is almost the same with Saracen ALX


----------



## sicboy541 (Feb 2, 2011)

Find a previous generation Santa Cruz Chameleon before they went to the EBB (pre-2009 or 2010 I think?) Mine's an '08 with thousands of miles of hard riding. It's done duty as a geared bike and the last 3 years as an SS. This frame is rediculously versatile, just like it's name- a chameleon. I guarantee you will not be disappointed.


----------



## Kaizer (Jul 19, 2010)

jackspade said:


> Mostly DJ frame is horizontal DO.
> 
> Mine is sliding DO - the frame model is almost the same with Saracen ALX


Holy cow! Does this means Polygon OEMs for SARACEN?


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

zaskaranddriver said:


> sliders are to disks as track ends are to Vs.


not necessarily...


----------



## asmallsol (Sep 20, 2007)

every single picture you provided are sliders with discs....

You can have track ends on discs, but they are a pain in the ass. The KHS Solo One (non SE version) had them. I'm pretty sure the Vassago Bandersnatch also has them. You pretty much need to go with bolt on rear wheels and you'll still have to play with brake caliper position to prevent rubbing.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Discs or v brakes really aren't a big deal with track ends. You've got to adjust v brakes if you move the wheels, which IMO is more time consuming vs releasing two bolts, lining up, tightening with discs. Either way, they're both easy to set up.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

asmallsol said:


> every single picture you provided are sliders with discs....


right you are... because i was responding to the following statement (which was quoted in the post): "*sliders*_ are to discs what track ends are to Vs_" --- meaning sliders/discs have the same brake alignment issues that track ends and Vs have.

i respectfully disagreed with 3002 words.



asmallsol said:


> You can have track ends on discs, but they are a pain in the ass. The KHS Solo One (non SE version) had them. I'm pretty sure the Vassago Bandersnatch also has them. You pretty much need to go with bolt on rear wheels and you'll still have to play with brake caliper position to prevent rubbing.


again i would respectfully disagree. over the years i've had countless frames with tracks/disc, and still have three in the stable -- an old skool 26" redline flight, surly km, and a jabber.

loosening two bolts a turn or two to swing the caliper out of the way during a wheel change is not, imho, a p.i.t.a. or a hassle in the least. but each to his own opinion. it was only an issue to me when i was racing and a trailside repair must be done post haste.

but even then if speed of wheel removal is of the essence (or one is simply just too lazy to loosen the two caliper bolts) then simply position the caliper so the disc can slide in and out of the it. you will still have plenty of pad contact for the rotor and unless you are going down a serious extended downhill you won't fade the brake beyond usage or even noticably. especially if you're using sintered pads.

having run both QR and bolt-on wheels with track ends and discs i didn't find any extra need for playing with the brake caliper to prevent rubbing with the QR. either the caliper is positioned correctly or it isn't. the wheel fastening system has nothing to do with properly setting up a disc caliper.


----------



## Saul Lumikko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have track ends for my rear wheel and a disk brake with separate adjustment. When riding it's no different to any other system. When changing gear ratios or moving the rear wheel to compensate for a worn chain I might need to readjust the caliper. That's about it. A bit more work when doing stuff in that area, but certainly not a PITA in my use.


----------



## Natedogz (Apr 4, 2008)

voodoochild said:


> Bianchi SOK has horizontal drop-outs. Not sure if they still make 'em but they show up in the classifieds on occasion.


Not made anymore, looked good but never ridden one. 



GittinSkinny said:


> Swobo has the Folsom as a frame set. I've never seen one but the pic look good.
> 
> Folsom | Shop.Swobo


Looks interesting but looks like it would ride like a brick chit house.


----------



## konacurtis (Mar 14, 2012)

*voodoo?*

newer voodoo's have alu frames with sliding drop outs. no personal experience of them but the fact that they are sold by halfords is surely balanced by the fact that they are designed by Joe Murray. ebay always seems to have a few going cheap


----------



## Ant-Eater (Aug 25, 2011)

I thought that photo looked really familiar. It took a minute before I realized that it was my bike.  The "track-ends" or horiz. dropouts on the Jabber with the bolt-on White Ind. hub has been 100% maintenance free for the entire summer. I've never had the chain creep even a little bit. The only thing I've had to deal with has been normal chain stretch. Even the disc brake setup on the Jabber has been rock solid. I mounted the calipers back in Feb or March and haven't had to touch them either.



goldenaustin said:


> Jabber horizontal dropout


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

phsycle said:


> Also, you're talking about track ends, not horizontal dropouts. I don't know of any modern mountain bikes with horiz. drops. Not trying to be nit-picky, but getting the terms right will give you more street cred.


Some dingleberry neg repped me for this comment, stating "rear facing horizontal drop outs." Maybe he should also neg rep Sheldon Brown! :thumbsup: Of course the coward didn't sign his rep.


----------



## monogod (Feb 10, 2006)

phsycle said:


> Some dingleberry neg repped me for this comment, stating "rear facing horizontal drop outs." Maybe he should also neg rep Sheldon Brown! :thumbsup: Of course the coward didn't sign his rep.


don't feel bad, lots of people get neg repped for equally asinine things. for example, i got neg repped by tone's for asking him to edit/remove child exploitation material he reposted from someone he lambasted and said should be locked up for originally posting. at least he had the stones to sign it though.

anon neg rep is the mtbr version of cowardly keying the car of an individual one is angry with or doesn't agree with. it's amazing how many thin skinned people there are on here. a lot of neg rep would not be tossed around if the giver was credited by default because few people have the stones to stand behind what they say. just like the teachers mentioned in "the happiest days of our lives" they are just seizing their only opportunity to feel powerful and in control. :lol:

in the grand scheme of things it means nothing -- so don't sweat the gutless pansies who disagree with you and/or retaliate in such a manner.


----------



## bmschrad (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm really digging the new Santa Cruz Highball frame with the swinging dropouts. Does anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## voodoochild (Feb 20, 2004)

Natedogz said:


> Not made anymore, looked good but never ridden one.
> ...


I had one, which is why I mentioned it. Though I prefer a steel frame, I rode the one I had alternating between it and the singular that I had at the time. I thought that I rode really well, and it was light, too. Just not my cup-o-tea in the end... They show up every so often in the classifieds and on cl.


----------

